
Jefferson's Doomed Educational Experiment - samclemens
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/12/thomas-jefferson-alan-taylor-university-of-virginia/600793/
======
dctoedt
The author, a professor at Harvard Law School, is a recipient of the Pulitzer
Prize and a MacArthur Foundation "genius" award. [0]

[https://hls.harvard.edu/faculty/directory/10329/Gordon-
Reed](https://hls.harvard.edu/faculty/directory/10329/Gordon-Reed)

